# domperidome



## Guest (Oct 14, 2000)

My doctor precribed the canadian drug "domperidome" for my IBS with constipation. I haven't seen a change in 2 weeks. Has anyone ever taken this drug? (I used Propulsid before which was great for constipation, but its off the market now)Also does anyone know when Zelmac might be marketed in the US?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

HI Alison, and welcome to the Board.







You may want to post this in the Discussion Forum where you'll get more answers.I haven't heard of that drug, but probably have heard it under another name. Zelmac is due, the last we heard, around Spring 2001. We're all hoping it comes out sooner!It's good to have you here. Sorry it's for IBS, but you'll meet a lot of wonderful people who understand you, and can give you down-to-earth tips to deal with IBS on a daily basis. JeanG


----------



## CW5 (Feb 3, 2000)

Domperidone(known as motilium in UK) is a motility enhancing drug known for its antinausea effects for vomiting. It can help people with motility disorder with C but i find i have D and it helps me when I'm D but can't seem to have a BM (sounds weird..but I have difficulty having a BM when I'm D...ie straining etc).Domperidone is well tolerated and ovr here you can buy it over the counter. It can be used when you have stomach fullness and you gut is slowed down...it seems to propel the contents faster increases tone and motility.It does have side effects but they tend to be mild and infrequent.


----------

